# just saying hi!



## little miss rabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

Well hi guys I'm lil miss rabbit  iv always enjoyed having mice as pets since 5 years old but can't seem to find any pet stors that stock them these days and I'd like to start up a collect of mice for my children to enjoy as well.


----------



## Mouseaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi and welcome

Where are you based? I was lucky enough to find a breeder literally 5 minutes away from home which is where my boys came from.

They're half brothers called Sammy and Simba


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Pet shops aren't best place to get mice from im sure there is a breeder near you


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi and welcome!
Most stores do carry mice you just have to ask because they keep them in the back as feeders.
Feeder mice can make wonderful pets I suggest getting a young male. The younger the mouse the better chance of training it. I suggest a male since the females are usually always pregnant but that could be a nice lesson to show/teach your kids just make sure to find all of them homes.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

